# Maryborough (Vic) bottle show



## IRISH (Aug 30, 2004)

G'day all,
 I went up to the Maryborough bottle show over the weekend with a few friends and just thought I'd put in a quick report [] .
 Maryborough is always a good show but this year it was the biggest and best I've ever seen it,  heaps of swap and sell and it was packed with people the whole time I was there (I left before lunch both days though).  Big well done and thank you to all involved with the club [] .

 I went detecting with two friends over the weekend around town and although I didn't get any Gold I did get an English halfpenny dated 1885 and 21 buttons including a Zimmer Bros, John Ellery and J.E. Hogan all taylors from Maryborough and a variation of a Buckley & Nunn Melbourne that I didn't have.

 Unfortunatly I didn't take many photo's of the show itself but here is a shot of a very nice blue marble Codd I got with two others all bought on saturday  







 The Codd's are (L to R) BARRETT BRO's NORTH FITZROY BB trade mark 26 ounce size,  PERTH A/W & BOTTLING Co blue marble 16 ounce and a M.A WHITTAKER MARYBOROUGH M.A.W t.m 13 ounce.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 30, 2004)

This is the finds for the weekend.


----------



## sauceman (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Irish
 I also went to Maryborough for the weekend. If you could only go to one show a year this show is the one not to miss.
 Displays were exceptional this year (as always) and there were some nice items amongst the swap & sell.
 I displayed in Sauces & Chutneys for the first time and was totally outclassed, I was almost too embarrassed to put my bottles on the display table.
 One display had six sauces out of the fifteen allowed that I didnt know existed let alone the several others I had heard of but never seen. Seems I have a long road ahead of me yet.
 Great atmosphere, great venue and great credit to the fellas from the Maryborough club.
 cheers
 Glenn


----------

